# KCNC Products?



## jj41110 (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with KCNC products? I am thinking about using their skewers and seatpost collar clamp on my Air 9.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Light, reliable, and cheap. A rare combination.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Got one seatpost clamp on my Kona Four,in 30.7,weights 14 grams.
Zero problems going 2 years...

Over here in Portugal KCNC leads the WW market,seatposts,bars,cranks and other components are everywhere,no word on breaking stuff.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

They make great quality stuff. 

I am currently using their SC Bone scandium flatbar.

'hawg


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

jj41110 said:


> Anyone have any experience with KCNC products? I am thinking about using their skewers and seatpost collar clamp on my Air 9.


I bought the QR skewers right when they came out and have been riding the Ti Pro Lite set post for about 2 years. I also have a Token ISIS BB but it has the KCNC logo on the spindle. Prices were great and they are holding up well.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got two of their Ti Pro Scandium seatposts on rigid SSs and they're light and pretty and so far no breaky. One is over a year old and one is new. I really like their stuff and will continue to use it as long as they make it. I get it off ebay from yan kelly, great service.


----------



## ilovecharlie (Sep 1, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> They make great quality stuff.
> 
> I am currently using their SC Bone scandium flatbar.
> 
> 'hawg


 How's the bar going for ya? I'm thinking of getting one. It'd be lighter than the easton EC70 on my bike and it'll match the scandium ti pro lite-8000 seatpost I've got on there too.. 
so far, besides the fiddly setup, Ive had no drama with the seatpost for about 18 months..


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

ilovecharlie said:


> How's the bar going for ya? I'm thinking of getting one. It'd be lighter than the easton EC70 on my bike and it'll match the scandium ti pro lite-8000 seatpost I've got on there too..
> so far, besides the fiddly setup, Ive had no drama with the seatpost for about 18 months..


I love it! It's super light and strong. I cannot detect any flex at all.


----------



## HiddenStar (Apr 17, 2010)

KCNC stuff are great. Plus they uphold their warranty. In fact, I own 3 Ti Pro Lites (27.2,31.6,34.9). Purchasing error contributed to this of course, but I might as well collect them all lol, their seatposts are really works of art. Am also currently using the SC Bone flat bar, Fly Ride stem and skewers.

Just remember to buy from an offical dealer listed in their website though. That will make any warranty claiming more hassle free (if there's a need to).


----------



## schmiken (Jun 22, 2007)

I've got seatposts, bars, stems, bar ends and QR skewers. All great stuff!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Seatpost used here... fine so far and fit/finish were perfect.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

I've got the seatpost. I've broken a piece and they replaced it.

I've had problems with the saddle sliding on the rails. somewhere I read that using a thomson rail clamp will fix that issue.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

Super cheap for the weight!

I run stem, seat post, Quick release, seat clamp and 2009 tipple cranks run as a SS

My mate has a 2008 double Crankset, stem, seat post, bars, bar ends, Quick releases, chaining bolts and jockey wheels

We are both very happy with it all

The seat post is a road/XC post so don't be jumping on it if you weigh a lot but everything else seems tough especially considering the weight


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

roybatty666 said:


> Super cheap for the weight!
> 
> I run stem, seat post, Quick release, seat clamp and 2009 tipple cranks run as a SS
> 
> ...


Apologies for highjacking, but do you remember the weight on your CS? I'm thinking about that for my current project. I could run a KCNC 108 ISIS SC BB probably and get a good weight. Ring?

I have good things to say about KCNC. The SC ProLite post and the K-Type Cranks have been great for me.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

345g for 3 ring cranks
203g scandium BB spindle and bearings
27g crank bolts
6g 4x chainring bolts
35g ISAR 32T chain ring


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

roybatty666 said:


> 345g for 3 ring cranks
> 203g scandium BB spindle and bearings
> 27g crank bolts
> 6g 4x chainring bolts
> 35g ISAR 32T chain ring


Thanks!:thumbsup: Not a bad weight.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just got this in the mail today... will install later tonight










13.1g


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Using their Ti Pro Lite-8000 seatpost on the mtb and very happy with it. The clamp isn't probably the best for some carbon-rail saddles though.


----------



## Dirtvet (Nov 7, 2005)

I snapped the seatcollar bolt trying to keep the [email protected] seatpost from slipping on my Titus. I'm waiting to see if they send me another one of their fancy light weight bolts. But I am unimpressed so far with its performanceand would NOT recmmend their seatpost collar. I'm about 200 lbs.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the clamp, and it hasn't broken yet. Which, considering my recent track record with parts, is a good thing.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

the SC9 I'm using - my pics above - is holding strong and tight... no issues, and that's on a hardtail.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Titanium spindle..







..Four years of services on three bikes
​


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Your Bike is SICK! Me Likey!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Their prices don't seem to be all that great on Ebay. Have their prices gone up in the last few months?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't know what their prices used to be but I recently picked up my post from ebay. When I was looking they were all right about $100. I got mine for $80 from a guy that opted to back out of his build project and just wanted to get some money back out of it. The post came to me brand new. I don't think the guy ever even put it on the bike (though it was on a bike in one of his pictures) So far I have been happy with it though I won't be using it with my carbon railed seat. The contact points on the clamp are just too small and will end up cracking the carbon rails. Other than that, mine is a 27.2 x 350mm and weighed in at 137.5 grams! No creaking and no bending after about 25 miles of riding (3 different rides-not much but I am 10lbs heavier than I normally am during the riding season right now so I am pleased) Currently weigh 188lbs.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

Allison has been riding and racing on her KCNC seatpost for the past 2 yrs. This year I am getting a new post for her for the race bike (just to be safe).

Prices do seem to be up lately.


----------



## Broseph (Nov 9, 2006)

Maybe I'm alone on this, but my ti pro lite post was pretty creaky. Ended up reverting back to thomson.


----------



## cannonballtrail (Sep 14, 2004)

Cranks=A++
BB=F (OLD ISIS Stuff)
Brakes=C- (Disc, very light, but flexy levers, lack power)
Seat Posts=B- (Creaky, snapped one in a crash)
Handlebar=B- (good, but stiff, better bars out there)
Grips=F (slide around and never set, uncomfortable)
Skewer=A+ (bomb proof and light)
Seat Collars= A+ (light, bomb proof, good looking and functional)
Stems=B- (no issues, but the clamps never fit perfectly around bars,)

Just my experiences


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I know this came up in another thread and I commented on trying to see if a Thompson clamp portion would fit. Initially, upon my holding the Thompson lower piece up to the KCNC post it looked too large to fit on the post. Well today I took them both apart and gave it a shot. The lower portion (cradle) is every so slightly too large. But this is nothing that can't be solved with a light hit with a dremill. I went ahead and bolted it up and it looks like the cradle is about 1mm shy of bottoming out into the seatpost as it should. 

So, the reason I am posting this is that the one down side I have seen with the KCNC post is that you can't and probably should not run it with a carbon railed saddle. But knowing that the fit is so close and can be modded then you can now pick up the carbon replacement portions or at least the lower cradle portion and slap it on the KCNC and then run a full carbon saddle!!!! +1 for KCNC!!!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a link for the upper/lower carbon cradles you can buy that will fit once you trim down the post slightly. In any case, I will more than likely give this a shot but plan on going for a ride with it set up as is tomorrow and see how it all works with the stock Thompson lower cradle. Not sure if you will even need the upper at this point I am going to ride with the stock KCNC hardware and upper clamps.

http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_lower.html. 
http://smud-carbon.eu/thomson_upper.html


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got Ti skewers on my road bike (which are not a good idea for disc brake use) and they have been fine. I also have a set of the road brakes that I was given and thought I would give them a shot. I will say that I've been impressed, I like to be able to stop fast and usually shy away from lightweight brakes because of that. I'd say the performance of the brakes is on par with the Chorus brakes they replaced.


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

With my newly built Trail/ AM rig, I've gotten a few of KCNC stuff: SC Bone scandium flatbar, its Titanium Mountain Skewers, EVA Foam Grips! I should have gone with their stems as well but Extralite's was too tempting to pass it up!!! Good stuff, indeed! Fits my budget & application! Just like one said here,_* Light, reliable, and cheap. A rare combination*_. :thumbsup: Second that, mate!

PS> just left all the cabon eye-candies with my XC bike instead...


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Any long term report on Fly Ride stem? Actual weight info?

Considering it for AM usage.


----------



## Woz (Jan 11, 2006)

We've not seen a single problem with the Fly Ride stems and personally I think they're a great choice given the weight and price. 

I just put a 9cm 31.8 version on the scale and it was 116.1 grams.


----------



## spunkmtb (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been on a KCNC stem for years. Very beautiful. I think it's 94 grams in 90mm. Never had a problem with it. Also use their skewers & Bar ends.


----------

